# Hog Island Boatworks Skiff for Texas



## bharrisonTX (10 mo ago)

I have been researching these skiffs to possibly purchase. Looking to reach out to anyone with experience running these on the Texas coast. When I reached out to the dealer in Austin the salesman told me that I wouldn't need a jack plate because it is not a tunnel hull. He said I would just trim the motor if needed.

I am learning so maybe he is right, but I rarely ever see a shallow skiff in Texas without a jack plate. Any help is appreciated.

Brian


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Alvin Dedeaux runs a Hog Island with a jet for Central Texas rivers. Then he has a Gordon Waterman for trips he runs on the coast. Look him up on Youtube. he has a few videos talking about his skiffs. Super nice guy.


----------



## RiggedUp (Oct 22, 2020)

As a general observation, I wouldn't buy too much into the: "if you don't have a tunnel, you don't need a jack plate." I added a jackplate to my non-tunnel shadowcast. With a cav plate and prop, it completely changed my capabilities to operate on the TX coast. 

I also just came back from a trip bonefishing in Mexico. Multiple times there were situations where a jack plate would've made a world of difference for the Pangas these guys were running vs. trimming out the motor. I lived the life of "trim up when it gets shallow" - it's a pain in the ass, pushes the stern of the boat down which exacerbates your problems being shallow, and is super inefficient. 

That said, not sure how well the Hog Island is set up for a jack plate.


----------



## bharrisonTX (10 mo ago)

Sublime said:


> Alvin Dedeaux runs a Hog Island with a jet for Central Texas rivers. Then he has a Gordon Waterman for trips he runs on the coast. Look him up on Youtube. he has a few videos talking about his skiffs. Super nice guy.


Thanks, I have seen him on youtube. I think I am going to try and book him for a day.


----------



## bharrisonTX (10 mo ago)

RiggedUp said:


> As a general observation, I wouldn't buy too much into the: "if you don't have a tunnel, you don't need a jack plate." I added a jackplate to my non-tunnel shadowcast. With a cav plate and prop, it completely changed my capabilities to operate on the TX coast.
> 
> I also just came back from a trip bonefishing in Mexico. Multiple times there were situations where a jack plate would've made a world of difference for the Pangas these guys were running vs. trimming out the motor. I lived the life of "trim up when it gets shallow" - it's a pain in the ass, pushes the stern of the boat down which exacerbates your problems being shallow, and is super inefficient.
> 
> That said, not sure how well the Hog Island is set up for a jack plate.



Yeah, I didn't get the feeling the salesman had actual experience running the boat. Thanks for the reply, I will continue my research. And your right, I need to look into if the how the Hog Island is set up for a jack plate. Thanks


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

RiggedUp said:


> As a general observation, I wouldn't buy too much into the: "if you don't have a tunnel, you don't need a jack plate." I added a jackplate to my non-tunnel shadowcast. With a cav plate and prop, it completely changed my capabilities to operate on the TX coast.


Agree with above statement since that is how I get added performance from my non tunnel boat (with cav plate, jackplate) I added @Smackdaddy53 low water pickup.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

are you going to use it on the coast or in the rivers?


----------



## bharrisonTX (10 mo ago)

scissorhands said:


> are you going to use it on the coast or in the rivers?



I would use it for both. Fishing surrounding lakes/rivers near San Antonio, and going to the coast also. Ideally I would rather it be setup for poling around Rockport and Port Aransas. Do jet drives do well at the coast, or are they better for Rivers only? Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Jackplate also gives the motor a mechanical advantage in lifting/ carrying the bow of the boat. Some hulls can benefit from that, others not so much.


----------



## Perdi.roma (Jul 29, 2020)

I have a Vance manual Kick/Jack plate mounted on my Hog Island SW16. They offer a hydraulic version as well, highly recommended to keep your transom/outboard safe during the occasional obstacle collision


----------



## bharrisonTX (10 mo ago)

Perdi.roma said:


> I have a Vance manual Kick/Jack plate mounted on my Hog Island SW16. They offer a hydraulic version as well, highly recommended to keep your transom/outboard safe during the occasional obstacle collision
> 
> Thanks for the response. Where did you get your poling platform? It looks different from the Hog Island brand. Where do you fish your Hog Island? Did you go with a casting platform on the front?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Skiff + jack plate > Skiff + no jack plate


----------



## cbTX (Oct 5, 2017)

Trim tabs not possible on the HI right?


----------



## El General (7 mo ago)

bharrisonTX said:


> I would use it for both. Fishing surrounding lakes/rivers near San Antonio, and going to the coast also. Ideally I would rather it be setup for poling around Rockport and Port Aransas. Do jet drives do well at the coast, or are they better for Rivers only? Any advice is welcomed.


Sabine makes a River version of their versatile that looks pretty sweet to me.









RIVER | Sabine Skiffs


Based on our original Versatile hull; the River Versatile has 6-inch taller sides and no rolled gunnels, making it easy to set up oars. Similar to its predecessor, the River Versatile is extremely stable, tracks well, turns sharply, and stays true to our no-hull-slap design.




www.sabineskiffs.com


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

John at Lone Star Fly Fishing (has/had) one he ran for a while. It was listed for sale, so not sure if he could still guide you out of it.
Lone Star Fly Fishing - Guadalupe River Fly Fishing Guide | Texas Hill Country Fly Fishing Guide | Guadalupe River Trout Fishing | Fly Fishing Guide Service in The Texas Hill Country


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

a Guide friend brought a Hog Island rigged with a poling platform down here when he had begun transitioning to guide on the coast full time. He was running a Hog Island fishing the Colorado River in Austin previously and I joined him a few times there for bass fishing. The Hog Island was an awesome river boat when equipped with a jet and oarlocks. I fished the Hog Island on the salt only one time and thought it was... fine? I guess what I am saying is that the Hog Island is not a Swiss Army knife and it does best what the hull configuration and build was designed to accomplish. It is a river boat that can certainly be fished in the salt and can even be poled with some level of success. However, it is NOT a poling boat.

As far as a jack plate, it could possible help (there is no raised transom). However, with a 20" shaft motor, you will only be able to trim so much. You might be better off ditching the JP and buying a Tohatsu with a 15" shaft and simply accept the boat's inherent limitations (ie., you will not find yourself running in 4 inches of water, and that is perfectly OK).


----------

